# travel insurance uk to usa



## hanniepops (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi I am moving to the USA permanently on a K-1 visa, but I can't find a UK insurance company that will offer me travel insurance as I am not returning. Could anyone offer a company that they have used when coming over to the usa, or know of that will offer insurance?

Thanks


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Look for expat insurance instead of travel insurance.


----------

